# Redondant mais bon.. Macbook/Chauffe/ventilateurs



## bluepowder (20 Février 2010)

Voilà, il y a surement pléthores de threads sur internet, ici ou ailleurs, concernant les macbook core2duo et leur soucis au niveau température du processeur et le ventilo qui souvent tournent rapidement en permanence en faisant beaucoup de bruit.

Je voulais juste partager mon expérience, si tant est qu'elle puisse profiter à quelqu'un.

Propriétaire d'un macbook blanc depuis février 2008, core2duo 2ghz et 2 go de ram, cela faisait bien longtemps que le ventilateur me rendait dingue.

J'ai épluché une bonne partie d'internet sur le sujet. Cela fait à peu près un an que je cherchai le graal.. Reset smc, pram, formattage du mac, passage de leopard à snow leopard, incantations sataniques, j'ai également tenté le coup de la liste des documents à imprimer où si un boulot est encore en attente sans imprimantes de reliées, le mac devient dingue niveau ventilateurs.

Bref, je n'ai jamais réussi à résoudre mon souci.
J'utilise mon mac book très principalement à la maison, fermé et relié à un écran externe en 1680 par 1050, clavier souris tablette disque dur externe et carte son externe...Donc un peu comme si c'était une tour..

Une vidéo youtube ou dailymotion rendait mon mac dingue, ventilateur à 6000 rpm en l'espace de 35 secondes, autant vous dire que sous lightroom ou photoshop, un gros document à travailler et c'était la fête du ventilateur en non stop, gênant pour travailler, on a pas toujours envie de se visser un casque sur les oreilles pour ne plus entendre ce satané ventilateur...
La situation était tellement critique que le simple fait de lire des mp3 ou des aac sous itunes ramenait le ventilateur vers 3000 rpm.

Je ne souhaitais pas ouvrir mon mac, et c'est pour ça que j'ai tout essayé au niveau software pendant un an, sans succès.

Et puis avant hier, n'y tenant plus, j'ai craqué. J'ai ouvert le macbook avec un tutoriel très clair trouvé sur ifixit.com.
Il y avait un peu de poussière ça et là dans l'ordinateur, dans le ventilateur aussi, sans plus, mais la partie du dissipateur thermique en contact avec le flux dair du ventilateur était, elle, complètement obstruée par la poussière. Sous le dissipateur, les deux processeurs (??? je croyais avoir un seul cpu comportant deux cores, et je suis tombé sur deux cpu, proches mais distincts...), étaient eux très grossièrement badigeonnés de pâte thermique qui au bout de deux ans était un peu...."deshydratée".

Bref, après avoir enlevé toute la poussière, remis de la pâte thermique neuve sur les deux processeurs après avoir ôté l'ancienne, tout remonté et rallumé le macbook....... OH joie, tout est rentré dans l'ordre!

Je pense que beaucoup de gens ont encore des soucis similaires, et je pense que la plupart n'ont pas résolu grand chose, voilà pourquoi je vous raconte tout ça.

Mon macbook fonctionne normalement à nouveau, le ventilateur retrouve sa fonction usuelle de refroidir quand il y en a besoin et non pas en permanence, la température moyenne est redescendue, une vidéo youtube finit par "solliciter" le ventilateur mais cela demande un délai plus grand et cela monte lentement jusqu'à 6000 rpm.

Bref c'est beaucoup mieux et je conseille à ceux qui deviennent dingue avec leur macbook de faire la même chose, attention quand même ouvrir un pc format tour et un macbook n'est pas tout à fait la même opération...

En tout cas pour moi, le problème est ENFIN résolu!

Une bonne journée à tous.


----------



## tombom (20 Février 2010)

comment ca se passe pour enlever la patte thermique  ? tu procede comment ?
et ou en rachette tu de la neuve ?

(je suis interréssé notament pour autre chose que mon macbook, lol, une voiture radiocommandée. ^^)


----------



## bluepowder (20 Février 2010)

la pâte thermique se présente, normalement, sous la forme d'une pâte qui s'étale aisément, de couleur argentée, enfin la mienne est comme ça, présentée dans une seringue.

La manip ne change pas sur le macbook ou tout autre pc/ordi.
LE dissipateur thermique est une pièce metallique (souvent en alu, parfois en cuivre) qui fait contact avec le ou les core du ou des cpu, la pâte thermique sert à favoriser le contact et donc l'échange thermique entre les deux pièces, le dissipateur lui est ensuite en contact avec un ventilateur qui le refroidit...

Pour l'enlever j'utilise du sopalin, tout simplement, jusqu'à ce que tout soit clean, ensuite je remet une noisette de pâte au centre du core, de toute façon le dissipateur appuie toujours un peu fort sur le core, donc la pâte est tout de suite étalée, rien ne sert d'en mettre des tonnes.

Et pour en acheter il me semble que j'en avais trouvé rue montgallet à paris 12 ou 11..
mais ça date, je me souviens plus bien.


----------



## Darkside14 (20 Février 2010)

Si jamais, un core2Duo n'a qu'une seule pièce et dedans il contient les 2 cores, le second chip était surement le NorthBridge, gère la communication entre le CPU, la RAM, et autres composants, et dans ce modèle de MacBook, ce chipset contient aussi le GMA950, les graphiques intégrés.


----------



## bluepowder (20 Février 2010)

Tout s'explique...
l'un était simplement le jeu de composants de la carte mère.....
hmmm ok..
Ce qui est "étrange" est qu'il sont très similaires visuellement, mais c'est logique finalement.


----------



## Pouasson (20 Février 2010)

Purée... *LA* révélation! 

Tu sais pas à quel point j'suis heureux grâce à toi mec... 

J'me suis lancé, un peu flippé, mais comme tu l'as dit, le tuto d'ifixit est bien fait.







Par contre, j'ai un peu galéré à enlever le dissipateur, les grilles bloquaient un peu contre le ventilo, mais faut pas avoir peur de forcer un tout petit peu une fois qu'on a enlever tous les connecteurs.  


Bref, un GRAND merci, comme toi, depuis un an je cherche des solutions software, en quittant tous les processus "inutiles" via le moniteur d'activités, etc etc... Les ventilos à fond pour les vidéos Youtube, ou même en lançant Frontrow ou Plex... Comme toi encore, les vidéos Youtube (à cause du flash je suppose) font monter les ventilos, mais la température est moins extravagante (à plus de 60° à longueur de temps -_-), mais maintenant ça roule!


----------



## bluepowder (21 Février 2010)

Eh bien je suis ravi!

La seule raison d'être de mon post était d'aider quelqu'un qui avait probablement le même souci, je n'esperai pas que cela arrive en moins de 24 heures, je suis comblé..

Profite bien à nouveau de ton macbook, chouette machine.

Dans mon cas le bonheur sera pour le nouvel acquéreur car je m'en sépare pour passer au macbook pro..


----------



## nanquans (21 Février 2010)

Mon macbook blanc de mai 2007 présente les mêmes symptômes depuis 4,5 mois mais je me sens pas chaud de le faire moi même, où devrais-je l'amener?


----------



## Pouasson (23 Février 2010)

bluepowder a dit:


> Eh bien je suis ravi!
> 
> La seule raison d'être de mon post était d'aider quelqu'un qui avait probablement le même souci, je n'esperai pas que cela arrive en moins de 24 heures, je suis comblé..
> 
> ...



Après quelques jours de tests, franchement, je confirme, c'est un régal, il n'a dépassé les 50° que lorsque j'ai lancé 'toshop CS3.  

C'est réellement une nouvelle vie, c'est clair! 

Pour le passage au MBP, moi, c'est juste un manque de pognon, et j'veux faire cadeau de ce MB à ma môman... mais ça ne saurait tarder.  

(merci, oui oui, encore )


----------



## Ekow (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,
comme je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac, je me pose quelques questions sur mon nouveau MacBook, acheté sur l'Apple Store en ligne et reçu mardi 16 février. En effet, hier soir avec mon Windows BootCamp lancé en virtuel via VMware, et la j'ai vu que mon processeur est monté a plus de 95°... 
Actuellement mon processeur est à environs 60° alors que je n'ai que quelques applications non gourmandes lancées (Skype, Adium, iTunes, Mail et Firefox) c'est pourquoi je m'étonne de ces températures qui me paraissent assez élevées mais peut être que je m'inquiète pour rien.
Ces températures sont elles normales ? 
Mon MacBook est un late 2009, amélioré avec 4Go de ram.

Merci de vos réponses, bonne soirée.


----------



## jojolapatate (24 Février 2010)

@ Ekow :
Je pense que ces températures sont tout à fait normales, par exemple sur le mien j'ai firefox, mail, et msn d'allumer et je suis à 54° donc avec itunes qui est une usine à gaz, tu n'a aucun souci à te faire !


----------



## Ekow (24 Février 2010)

D'accord merci jojolapatate, je m'inquiétais un peu mais si c'est normal alors tout va bien ^^


----------



## ron42 (10 Mai 2010)

Oui la révélation, moi aussi je galère depuis longtemps pour élucider le mystère, merci pour les conseils Bluepower sans le "D" ça le fait aussi


----------



## kaos (10 Mai 2010)

Vous avez pas beaucoup cherché ! *Coolbook* sur le forum ... pour les convaincus c est là


----------



## xener86 (11 Mai 2010)

Pas si redondant que ça...
Après plusieurs jours de recherche, j'avais comme toi : tout vérifié au niveau software, rebooter le scm, pram etc..., nettoyé rapidement l'intérieur, mais rien à faire... j'étais désespéré !!!
Merci pour ton post, j'ai ouvert et magie, derrière le ventilateur : un gros pâté de poussière, j'en ai profité pour changer la pâte thermique, qui était sèche +++
Je revis, 1800 tour en idle, 2500 a 3000 en utilisation normale...


----------



## kaos (17 Mai 2010)

Je veux bien le lien du Tuto sur Ifixit , j'ai trouvé que le remplacement du ventilateur un peu dans la même trempe mais pas de pâte thermique en vue !

Une âme charitable pour mettre le lien ?


----------



## Pouasson (19 Mai 2010)

Plop.

T'as qu'à suivre le truc pour enlever le radiateur :

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Core-2-Duo-Heat-Sink/524/6


Il est plaqué sur le proco et le gpu. Tu le soulèves, tu grattes, tu remets une noisette de pâte, tu remets, t'attends quelques heures (selon les pâtes), et ça roule.


----------



## kaos (19 Mai 2010)

Il est nécessaire de laisser sécher la pâte avant la remise en route de l'ordinateur ? 

Comme ça a vue d'&#339;il , combien de vis faut il enlever ? en gros quoi ? 

J'ai acheté la Pate , je vais faire ça dans la semaine je pense et coup de bol , en achetant un boitier externe 2,5 , j'ai eu des petits tournevis minuscule , ils me serviront surement dans ce genre de manip !

Il y a de nombreuses pâtes thermiques , suivant le taux d'argent je suppose , j'ai pris la plus chère ! 10 euros pour 5G dans une seringue ...


----------



## Pouasson (23 Mai 2010)

Arf, désolé de répondre que maintenant.

Pour les vis, aucune idée, mais un bon paquet.

Pour la pâte, c'était pas spécialement la peine de prendre la plus chère... une de base, à base de silicone aurait suffit (ça reste un Core 2 Duo, et je ne pense pas que tu comptes l'overclocker...)... m'enfin si elle est achetée, c'est pas grave. J'ai acheté la mienne 3euros, et elle convient ^^

Sinon, oui, vaut mieux laisser sécher un p'tit moment (j'ai laissé sécher une nuit avant de l'utiliser intensivement, mais j'ai quand même redémarré juste après pour voir si ça marchait, il a pas eu le temps de chauffer ^^).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Je corrige juste, une bonne pâte thermique fait gagner 5° juste, je sais pas si c'est la plus chère mais comme on ouvre pas son ordinateur toute les semaines c'est bien de se renseigner avant  Et même si on l'overclock pas, moins sa chauffe mieux c'est pour moi


----------



## kaos (23 Mai 2010)

Ouais , comme dit artguillaume , j'ouvrirais pas l'ordi toute les semaines et vu la diff de prix entre celle de base et celle de meilleur qualité , je vais pas faire le radin 

En fouinant j'ai lu qu'il était conseillé de laisser allumé l'ordinateur après avoir mis la patte , celle ci se rode avec la chaleur , chose qui se ferait différemment si ce rodage se fait en plusieurs fois ... bon la c est un peu jouer sur le détail , on est presque dans le tunning là 

Je suis convaincu que ça va lui faire du bien a mon ordi , un bon nettoyage et un peu de patte ! ça va le faire !

Tres bon Fil sois dit en passant ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

Du moment qu'elle est bien mise le "rodage" me semble inutile, par contre pour savoir si elle mal mise, sa monte à 90° assez vite


----------



## Pouasson (24 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je corrige juste, une bonne pâte thermique fait gagner 5° juste, je sais pas si c'est la plus chère mais comme on ouvre pas son ordinateur toute les semaines c'est bien de se renseigner avant  Et même si on l'overclock pas, moins sa chauffe mieux c'est pour moi



Bouais. Pour avoir essayé plusieurs pâtes, sur du C2D de ce genre, ça change pas de 5°, j'vois même aucune différence en fait. 

Mais c'est selon chacun après, j'parle juste de mon expérience. C'est plus rassurant d'en prendre une plus chère, mais pas indispensable au vu de la diff' de perfs réelles, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Bouais. Pour avoir essayé plusieurs pâtes, sur du C2D de ce genre, ça change pas de 5°, j'vois même aucune différence en fait.
> 
> Mais c'est selon chacun après, j'parle juste de mon expérience. C'est plus rassurant d'en prendre une plus chère, mais pas indispensable au vu de la diff' de perfs réelles, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire.



Bah j'ai changé celle de mon PC (P4) il y a pas longtemps, j'ai pas dis la plus chère mais il y a une marque qui s'en sort particulièrement bien, enfin mieux vaut pas prendre au hasard c'est plus ce que je voulais dire désolé


----------



## kaos (25 Mai 2010)

Je viens de démonter mon macbook 

Deux solutions , soit j'ai cassé mon ventilo soit c est vraiment ce qu'il faut faire a son macbook !!!
  J'espèreque mon ventilo va souffler un peu car pour l'instant en lançant des vidéos youtube de partout je suis 55°c avec entre 1300 et 1500 Tm de ventilos ... euh avant j'étais a 5000tm/6000 tm :mouais:










Je n'ai pas réussi a enlever les connecteur du ventilateur/et de la grosse pièce en cuivre et je déconseille quand même cette manip a un débutant ! 
Néanmoins en passant par dessous j'ai pu nettoyer et remettre de la pâte , j'ai bien badigeonné ...

Ah je viens de passer à 3800 tm et je l'entends un peu 
Je repasse dans quelques jours pour dire ce que ça donne ..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Sur mon MB (nov. 2009) il est tout le temps à 2000 tr/min, sa me semble peu 1500tr/min, sinon 55° avec youtube c'est pareil que moi voire un peu moins même


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Mai 2010)

Qu'en est-il de la garantie (mon MB Unibody Alu Late 2008 est en Apple Care - 1 an et demi d'age) lors du nettoyage du ventilo et du changement de pâte thermique ?

Mes encodages de vidéo deviennent plus productifs en chaleur depuis quelques semaines (>95°C) alors que je ne dépassais jamais 85°C il y a quelques mois .... ventilo à fond bien sûr.


----------



## tombom (26 Mai 2010)

a mon avis : attendre la fin de la garantie ou aller dans un centre agrée pour que eux la change, ou diagnostique la "pane" (= hausse de temperature).
Mais pas le faire soit meme tant que c'est sous garantie... tu pourrais t'en mordre les doigts


----------



## kaos (26 Mai 2010)

apple ne casse pas la garantie pour la ram et le disque interne , mais si tu ouvres ta machine  , là ByBy


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Mai 2010)

OK ... je le laisse s'encrasser alors :rose:

C'est dommage qu'avec l'Apple Care ne vienne pas une prise en charge annuelle de l'entretien tel que le dépoussiérage du ventilo, nettoyage de la dalle ... les trucs de base en fait.


----------



## tombom (26 Mai 2010)

ca ne te coute rien de demander, si dans le cadre de la garantie ils peuvent te le faire...


----------



## kaos (26 Mai 2010)

Si les mecs sont sympas ils te le feront !!! au pire demande le prix , ça doit pas être si énorme que ça !  je pense que je le ferais faire dans 1 ou 2 ans , je veux dire , un ventilo neuf !!


----------



## Pouasson (26 Mai 2010)

kaos a dit:


> apple ne casse pas la garantie pour la ram et le disque interne , mais si tu ouvres ta machine  , là ByBy




Sur les Unibody, t'es bien obligé d'ouvrir la machine pour changer le DD ou la RAM...   Donc si tu pètes rien pour le nettoyage, tu peux toujours tenter (j'ai pas testé sur un Unibody, mais ça doit pas être bien plus compliqué avec la méthode d'iFixit). 


D'ailleurs, j'comprends pas ce que tu as cassé.. 
(vive les MB noirs!  )


----------



## doubs (27 Mai 2010)

bonjour à tous
- je suis hélas aussi concerné par le problème de chauffe accompagné du ventilo bruyant 
- mon ordi est un macbook 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo (13''), 2Go, acheté en 2008; j'utilise mac OS 10.6.3
- cela m'inquiète d'autant plus que mon macbook est un outil de travail (toujours sur mon bureau en classe) dont je ne m'imagine pas pouvoir me passer

depuis quelque temps il "chauffe" et "ventilote" plus que de raison (notamment en essayant de visiter la Rome en 3D sur Google Earth)

je ne peux apporter de chiffres précis ici: il chauffe... fortement... et le ventilo tourne bruyamment: comment obtient-on les données sur la vitesse du ventilo et la température du processeur?

dernière info: hier soir, j'ai mal éteint l'ordi à la fin de l'heure de cours (écran fermé trop tôt je suppose); en le sortant de son sac, il était TRÈS chaud, le voyant de batterie allumé en continu, le ventilo déchaîné, et le tout refusant de s'allumer :afraid:

je l'ai laissé au repos, le ventilo s'est calmé, l'ordi s'est finalement rallumé normalement
outre la grosse frayeur que je me suis fait, j'ai l'impression qu'il chauffe encore un peu plus, et la certitude que le ventilo tourne beaucoup plus (pas forcément très bruyamment, mais de façon ininterrompue)

j'ai lu avec intérêt les infos proposées pour régler le problème: n'étant pas un pro, l'éventualité d'ouvrir mon ordi me fait frémir et me donne l'impression de commettre un sacrilège

dernières questions: la pâte cela s'achète où? à quoi faut-il vraiment faire très attention quand on ouvre la bête? ma bête est en alu (et pas en plastique blanc comme sur le tuto de ifixit): il y a-t-il un tuto spécifique pour mon macbook alu?

merci de vos éventuelles attention et réponse


----------



## tombom (27 Mai 2010)

bonjour :
pour les outils de diagnostiques : istat pro (widget) tres complet et tres simple d'utilisation
deja en nous donnant ces infos, ca aidera a diagnostiquer...
tu peux aussi aller dans le moniteur d'activité (application / utilitaires) puis selectionner en haut a droite "toutes les operations" et enfin cliquer sur la colone "% processeur" pour que la fleche pointe en bas, et donc classer par ordre decroissant... regarde alors le moniteur d'activité quand tu trouve qu'il ventille trop, pour voir si une tache n'occuperait pas anormalment l'ordi...
en fonction, tu pourras savoir si c'est un probleme logiciel ou materiel


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Pour la pâte thermique je conseil celle ci : Arctic Silver 5

Pour pas mal de raison, elle est assez facile a étalé, et surtout elle est assez performante, il faut savoir qu'une pâte mal étale, ou une couche trop grosse, tout sa n'est pas bon 

2008 sa me semble un peu tôt pour la changer 

Avec les bons outils, tu peux démonter n'importe qu'elle ordinateur relativement facilement, mais il vaut se faire la main sur un vieux PC ... Comme sa tu pourras tester tes compétences


----------



## doubs (27 Mai 2010)

j'utilise  firefox, aperçu... un disque dur est branché pour time machine...
et le macbook chauffe... température de CPU (c'est bien ça le processeur?): 73° (merci istat pro)
et le ventilo tourne...

istat pro indique aussi ces deux données:
-heatsink A: 70°
-heatsink B: 58°
et pour le CPU: user varie autour de 5 %, idle autour de 95 %

en gros les symptômes apparaissent au bout de 10 minutes d'utilisation basique

donc ça m'inquiète

problème matériel? quel risque?
si pas besoin de pâte, un dépoussiérage peut-il faire l'affaire à lui seul?

quel est votre avis?

au passage: merci pour vos réponses


----------



## tombom (27 Mai 2010)

a priori rien d'affolant je dirais avec les temperatures...
et pour ce qui est des processus, 5 % c'est bien... donc ca tend vers du soucis materiel...


----------



## doubs (27 Mai 2010)

donc les températures ne sont pas trop inquiétantes... tant mieux, ça tombe bien j'ai besoin de mon macbook demain... 

donc c'est le matériel... :hosto: dans ce cas, quelle est la marche à suivre?


----------



## tombom (27 Mai 2010)

euh, on peut pas etre aussi categorique d'autant plus quon a pas la machine sous les yeux... donc comme j'ai pas la paroles divines... attend d'autres avis


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2010)

Une version française du Tuto de chez IfixiT 

TUTO


----------



## oligo (28 Mai 2010)

kaos a dit:


> Je viens de démonter mon macbook
> 
> Deux solutions , soit j'ai cassé mon ventilo soit c est vraiment ce qu'il faut faire a son macbook !!!
> J'espèreque mon ventilo va souffler un peu car pour l'instant en lançant des vidéos youtube de partout je suis 55°c avec entre 1300 et 1500 Tm de ventilos ... euh avant j'étais a 5000tm/6000 tm :mouais:
> ...



Non mais il a grillé ton MacBook noir ou quoi?
 Parce qu'il est noir aussi à l'intérieur, comme si ça avait brulé ou un truc comme ça...


----------



## tombom (28 Mai 2010)

[HS] inutile de citer les photos  penser aux petites connexions  [/HS]


----------



## kaos (29 Mai 2010)

Juste la poussière .... c'est fou hein ?

Bon je suis revenu a des chaleurs normales .... par contre j'ai impression qu'il refroidit plus vite lorsque je quitte toutes les App's 
Sinon pas de changements hallucinants niveau températures ....


----------



## Pouasson (29 Mai 2010)

J'avais ces traces noires aussi. Et effectivement, un coup de chiffon et ça part... mais ça ressemble à de la poussière cramée.






Sinon, oui, normal qu'il refroidisse plus vite si il n'y a plus de poussière dans le radiateur et le ventilo...


----------



## kaos (29 Mai 2010)

J'au tout cleané avec l'aspi et des lingettes ménagères ...


----------



## kaos (31 Mai 2010)

Retours apres quelques jours avec la nouvelle pate 

Alors les premières heures d'utilisation , le macbook atteignait des sommets en température :mouais: 80°C très rapidement.

puis au fil des jours je me suis aperçu qu'il refroidissait de plus en plus vite 

et maintenant j'ai effectivement gagné quelques degres par rapport a avant , genre j'étais facilement a 70°C  avec firefox vlc et mail alors que maintenant je tourne à 60/65 

Le nettoyage du ventilo est aussi appréciable puisqu'il tourne plus et plus vite qu'avant mais refroidit bien mieux ....

Je confirme donc ce que j'avais lu , c est qu'il y a un espèce de rodage de la pâte thermique qui se fait en deux trois jours.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Bizarre pourtant j'en ai changé de pâte thermique j'ai jamais eu une monté puis une descente de température mais bon si vous le dites :rateau:


----------



## Maya7 (3 Juillet 2010)

Bon moi je vais le faire cet apres midi , je flippe un peu quand meme surtout que j'ai déja cassé mon ecran d'iphone V1 en voulant changer la vitre fissuré :rose: niveau bricole je suis pas un pro ... 

Depuis le temps que je cherchais une solution a mon problème de macbook bruyant .


----------



## Maya7 (3 Juillet 2010)

Bon ça y est , j'ai finis mon bricolage , rien de cassé et effectivement j'avais une incroyable quantité de poussières autour et dans le ventilo . La pate thermique par contre avait l'air assez saine mais je l'ai changée aussi pour le fun .

Résultat , il m'a fallu 15 min sur youtube avant que la température exige un lancement du ventilo alors qu'avant rien que placer la souris sur un lien youtube faisait vrombire toute la machine  surtout l'avantage est que le ventilo fait maintenant son office , il tourne moins vite pour une efficacité accru 


Merci encore a Bluepowder pour la création de ce fil dommage que je ne l'ai trouvé qu'aujourd'hui seulement , je me suis pri un macbook Air j'en avais tellement marre de ce bruit .

Maintenant mon plus fidèle compagnon a trouvé une seconde jeunesse


----------



## bnito (30 Août 2010)

Dommage... J'ai tenté le tutorial pour démonter et nettoyer l'intérieur de mon macbook, mais arrivé à l'étape 6, impossible de sortir la 3e vis... en plus en forçcant sur le clavier je l'ai fendu à l'horizontal en bas à gauche... Enfin tant pis, je le vends pour une somme modique à un ami pour lui faire découvrir le monde mac  tout n'est pas perdu ! peut être qui lui y arrivera mieux que moi à ouvrir cette satanée boite à sardine !!!


----------



## Mehdinhio (5 Septembre 2010)

Perso, je déconseille d'ouvrir son mac, même s'il n'est pas garanti. Et le laisser a un professionel.

J'ai déjà tenter de nettoyer le ventilateur gràce au tuto.
Mais arriver à ça : http://s1.guide-images.ifixit.com/igi/Nx1EWC2SvE2fGCFU.large
En essayer de retirer la pièce, j'ai pété une soudure, résultat le ventilo ne fonctionne plus et le Macbook ne servais plus qu'a aller sur internet sinon coupure.


Heureusement, mon oncle travaille dans une boite en collaboration avec apple, et m'a changé mon Macbook par un autre discretement 

Donc voila, laissez les pro


----------



## Pouasson (6 Septembre 2010)

Ou pas. 

J'ajouterais que c'est pas tant être pas-pro que véritablement pas-doué pour péter cette soudure là  ... à moins que la machine date de Mathusalem et que les composants soient périmés (et encore), il suffit d'y aller très délicatement, et de prendre son temps. 

'fin, avertir du risque, why not, être aussi catégorique quant au fait de le faire ou non, certainement pas.


----------



## ito (24 Février 2012)

je déterre un peu le post, ça m'étonne qu'il n'y ai plus personne à poster au sujet des ventilos qui s'emballent...

de mon coté, ça a commencer à se déclarer il y a quelques mois, uniquement sur les vidéos utube, enfin de ce que j'ai cru comprendre le flash en général.
6000 tours direct en moins de 20 secondes avec mon MB fin 2008 core 2 duo, 2,2ghz et 4 Go de ram. T° aux alentours de 75/80° qui redescend tout de suite quand je réduit dans le doc la fenetre ou que je ferme la video... 
En mode vidéo (dvd ou streaming), il tourne à 2500/3000 tours, ça va, et en mode surf/musique (itunes) à 1800, 50/55°.

J'ai tout essayé aussi, permissions, mises à jour flash, snow léopard, 32 bits ou 64 bits, Pram, onyx...... Ce n'est visiblement pas un problème logiciel :/ Et l'ordi n'étant dans un milieu particulièrement poussiéreux, je ne pensais pas que le ventilo serait en cause, d'autant qu'il a été changé il y a 2 ans à cause d'un bruit suspect.
J'ai donc fais quelques recherches et je tombe sur ce post  je vais essayer bientôt la manip, peut-être ce week-end si je trouve le tourne vis.

j'aurai une question à ce propos. Je n'ai pas le magnifique outil apple en plastique noir. J'imagine qu'un truc en bois genre pic à brochette ferait l'affaire, non?
++


----------



## ito (27 Février 2012)

bon voilà , j'ai fait ma manip' ce matin. 1h30 pour démonter, nettoyer et remonter le macbook. Pas de frayeur, pas d'hésitation. Par contre je n'ai pas retiré les fiches concernant le lecteur optique, pas besoin...
Pas tellement de poussière finalement, un peu sur les pales, sur les circuits, mais pas de gros amas. j'ai démonté le ventilo, tout nettoyer, passer un coup de coton tige sec sur les CI et souffler le clavier. En fait, c'est la qu'il y avait le plus de poussière!
Ce peu de poussière suffisait pour faire chauffer le bouzin, maintenant, tout va bien, retour à la normale.
Le ventilo ne se déclenche plus sur utube, 65°max en croisière, au lieu des 80° atteint en moins de 10secondes avant nettoyage 
en gros la T° du MB a descendu de 5 à 15° en fonction de l'utilisation 
merci pour le tuto


----------



## kaos (27 Février 2012)

si tu as un core 2 duo / *coolbook* est une très très bonne alternative ( 7 euros )


----------



## ito (28 Février 2012)

ouaips, core 2 duo, 2,2ghz, 4 go de ram, fin décembre 2008. j'ai lu ce post du coup

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/precisions-configuration-coolbook-241535-2.html

peut-être que je chopperai coolbook dans un avenir proche, mais pour le moment, force est de constater qu'un petit nettoyage, souffler la poussière du clavier et du ventilo fait revenir à la normale. Je voulais mettre un peu de bombe antiscratch opur lubrifier l'axe du ventilo, et puis j'ai renoncer en voyant les circuits imprimés et le bazar. Risque de court circuit ou j'sais pas quoi :/

En ce moment, je lis une video flash utube en 360p, plus deux onglets safari -> 53/54°, 1800rpm. SI j'affiche la vidéo, je prends 20° en 1 minute et ventilo à 3000rpm, mais sans bruit.
Avant c'était 6200 direct en 5 secondes!!

Sinon, j'utilise istatpro et smcfan control. Si je comprends bien, coobbook, c'est une sorte d'overclocking, mais à l'inverse... un Underclocking??!! 
++


----------



## sokh1985 (1 Mars 2012)

Ca devrait être en post-it un Sujet comme ça !

Ca arrive à tellement de monde. 

Perso j'avais déjà démonté, mais pas en entier et là j'ai découvert de la poussière sur 5mm et 80% de la sortie !

Plus pâte thermique en partie manquante.

Merci, j'ai retrouvé mon Macbook !

Fini les 100 degrés pour une video 720p


----------



## kaos (1 Mars 2012)

En faisant une recherche sur coolbook sur le forum tu trouveras tout , je l'ai utilisé pendant des années , et je suis dégouté qu'il soit pas compatible avec les ivybridge .

Un logiciel comme ça devrait etre acheté par apple / c'est le jour et la nuit ....

Une config de puissance quand on es sur secteur et une config quand on es sur batterie.
En plus il ya un système de palier , donc on peut dire quand je suis sur secteur , l'ordi passe de 1 ghtz a 1.2 puis 1.5 .
Et sur batterie je laissais l'ordi a 1ghtz 

j avais un coreduo 2.2 ghtz

et en un clic , tu repasses en mode normal , et tout ça au moins , ça touche pas les ventilateurs ...

c'est comme si on avait une voiture qui peut rouler à 180 mais on roule à 90 ... du coup on économise aussi la durer de vie de l'ordi et finalement on s&#8217;aperçoit que la course au Mhtz est souvent inutile , parce que ça tourne nikel ...


----------



## ito (1 Mars 2012)

ha, ouai, en fait tu descends la cadence du processeur??!! je vais changer la pate thermique peut-être avant, ch'sais pas si vaut mieux ça ou prendre coolbook.
La situation s'est nettement améliorée depuis le nettoyage mais je vois bien qu'à l'usage, y a toujours une surchauffe sur les vidéos utube. ça dépend des vidéos, et c'est plus long a venir aussi.
Je matais des épisodes de vision d'escaflowne en streaming tout à l'heure, et ça passe bien, je suis vers 3000rpm.
Et les DVD c'est pareil, 2500/3000rpm au max. 
Peut être que c'est aussi simplement utube qui a changé des trucs depuis peu et que les pages sont plus lourdes qu'avant... Ce que je veux dire, c'est que tout ne vient peut-etre pas que du macbook. Comment savoir la masse de flux qui transite dans nos tuyaux?!
++

D'accord avec toi sokh1985, ce post devrait être bien plus visible...


----------



## kaos (1 Mars 2012)

Ben fais les deux , coolbook coute 7 ou 8 euros et la patte , 4 / 5 euros , c'est pas cher payé pour un conford thermique


----------



## nico1523 (2 Mars 2012)

Je serai toi je commencerai par changer la pâte thermique.
J'ai changé la pâte thermique sur tout les mac que j'ai eu entre les mains.
A chaque fois ça règle le problème de température.
J'ai fait un test sur un macbook blanc de 2008.
Je ne dépasse plus les 80° en encodage vidéo avec ventilateur à  6000tr/min.
En lecture vidéo, je suis entre 48-50° avec ventillateur à  1800tr/min.
Après pour gagner en autonomie et en température si tu gardes le mac sur les genoux, ce logiciel doit être parfait.


----------



## kaos (2 Mars 2012)

j'ai retrouvé des vieux post sur coolbook

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/e...puissance-de-son-processeur-intel-163293.html

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/redon...auffe-ventilateurs-297757-2.html#post11050782



Des qu'il sera mis a jour pour ivy bridge , je le rachete ...


----------



## sokh1985 (2 Mars 2012)

Bon comme je suis sur lion sur mon Core2Duo, et que je le serais sur mon i5 qui n'est pas non plus supporté, doublement inutile pour moi.

Bizarre la dernière MAJ de son logiciel date de février 2012 pourtant !!!

Mais c'est peut-être une toute nouvelle programmation pour les i3/5/7 et pour Lion


----------

